# Diablo 2 Patch 1.13



## Schamu (7. April 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mit Patch 1.12 wieder angefangen Diablo 2 zu spielen und frag mich jetzt was es mit der Essenz auf sich hat, die Baal seit 1.13 ab und zu fallen lässt.
Hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort und schon einmal danke.

mfg Schamu


----------



## Leiko (8. April 2010)

Jeder der Akt Endbosse auf Hölle lässt eine Essenz fallen(ausser Duriel glaub) wenn du alle 4(5) hast, kannst du sie in deinen Hodarim Cube legen und bekommst ein Token womit du deine Skill und Talentpunkte Reseten kannst. So oft du willst wenn du immer wieder 4(5) Essenzen Zusammenbekommst.


----------



## Schamu (8. April 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Mosac (8. April 2010)

hi. Das hier ist mein >>aller erster Forenbeitrag überhaupt<<. (deshalb bitte nicht übel nehmen wenns hier evtl an der falschen Stelle steht^^)

Anlässlich des neuen Patches hab ich natürlich auch D2 installiert und wollte erstmal schön die Auflösung hochstellen. 

aber: wo ???

im Spiel geht nach wie vor nur die 800x600 -.-

thx schonmal


----------



## Cronnos1 (8. April 2010)

gibt auch keine "offizielle" höhere auflösung. nur über mods und dafür kannst von blizz nen permabann bekommen wenn sie dich erwischen


----------



## Mosac (8. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Von den Mods hab ich schon gehört. Einen Bann wünscht sich keiner ;-)

aber in den offiziellen Patchnotes (http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topicId=23766804014&sid=3000)
steht: 
Zitat:" -Support for blit scaling in windowed mode. The game can now be 
 	 maximized to the largest 4:3 resolution supported (hooray widescreen users)."

wahrscheinlich soll das heißen, dass man das Fenster auf die Größe ziehen kann, die eingendliche Auflösung aber gleich bleibt...

-.-

thx4help


----------

